# Snails in a 10 gallon



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

i am thinking about purchasing some apple snails after im done cycling my tank. this is my first time owning an aquarium. does nay1 have any suggestions as to how many apple snails i could put in my tank. Im thinking of getting gold apple snails. also, i want to get non-live plants for the tank. also, does any1 have any suggestions as to what other fish i could put in with the snails. Thanks


PS How much cover should i provide for these guys and what should i feed them? could any1 give me an idea of an ideal tank set up. thanks again


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The snails won't need cover, unless you're getting shell dwellers or kribs. Even then I don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

You should get something that provides shade, 
just feed them algae discs or shrimp pettles.

Prefers dead and rotting plants and artificial foods like fish food; doesn't eat healthy plants unless no other food is available.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

http://www.applesnail.net/content/species/pomacea_bridgesi.htm


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

that link is for info.

here's a pic of what I got to provide shade.
they like to go up in there during the day, when they're not out.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Loaches and puffers will eat snails so not them...

um a group of neon tetras or white clouds would look nice.


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

how big is the tank?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

title says 10G


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

opps, my bad :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2005)

i think a nice school of tetras would be really nice...cardinals and neons are pretty, but you can mix a few different kinds together. thats what i do. it makes a nice display!


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

How about corydoras? How many of them could i put in a 10 gallon with my snails?? would they harm the snails??


----------



## DJ (Feb 20, 2005)

Cories are good.

Well, cories like to be in groups of 3 or more.

No, they'll get along great.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

If you're getting P. bridgesii, then the general rule of thumb is 2 to 2.5 gal/snail. So you could keep 4/5 snails in there, if you only had the snail. How about 2/3 snails and a half dozen little tetras? Or a half dozen rasboras? Or white cloud mountain minnows, as someone else suggested.

Cories are awfully cute, but they kind of serve the same function in a fish tank as the snails do (eat food that falls to the bottom). For the tank to be balanced, I would say that you'd need some "nornal" fish, like those mentioned above, not cories.

My apple snail loves sinking food tablets.


----------

